# research adderall



## gbpackers (Sep 14, 2011)

does anyone know if its possible to buy research adderall.. the same way it is possible to buy serms etc?

edit: lol strong first post... ive been lurking here for a while


----------



## GMO (Sep 14, 2011)

gbpackers said:


> does anyone know if its possible to buy research adderall.. the same way it is possible to buy serms etc?
> 
> edit: lol strong first post... ive been lurking here for a while




Not a chance...it is a schedule II controlled substance.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 14, 2011)

What GMO said, no research company is going to sell addy's - that's drug dealing and straight up asking to get busted. It's one thing to supply breast cancer medications and the sort for laboratory purposes, stuff like adderall is another story

you could just run ECA however, gives some pretty similar effects - though you'll build a resistance up more quickly to the stimulant effect


----------



## gbpackers (Sep 14, 2011)

i see.. didnt realize it was such a serious drug... i'll look in to ECA stacks .. i dont know anything about them...

edit: is there anything else similar to adderall? i mainly need help with focus and energy.... been taking focus xt... doenst do the job anymore


----------



## ExLe (Sep 14, 2011)

gbpackers said:


> i see.. didnt realize it was such a serious drug... i'll look in to ECA stacks .. i dont know anything about them...
> 
> edit: is there anything else similar to adderall? i mainly need help with focus and energy.... been taking focus xt... doenst do the job anymore


 
Dextroamphetamine, ritalin, but both are also controlled. Just see a doc and let him know you have ADD.

If all else fails just buy Meth


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, turning to amphetamines would be my last resort.  Especially with no doctor or idea of what they do.


----------

